# Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD4GX3M2B1600C8) laufen nicht auf 1600MHZ ?



## rebiirth (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe seit Sammstag die Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD4GX3M2B1600C8) aber sie laufen in CL9 und nur bei 1333MHZ jetzt ist die Frage ob die Speicher nur mit Ocen auf einem Msi 790FX gd70 auf 1600MHZ bekomme ?
Hardware:
Amd Phenom II 955Be
MSI 790FX GD70
und die Crosair rams
link:
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD4GX3M2B1600C8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

grüße


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. Juli 2010)

Korrekt, die 1600MHz sind so nur durch das Hochtakten möglich - dies liegt im Grundkonzept - das Hochtakten fällt aber sehr minimal aus, so das es keine Probleme verursachen sollte.


----------



## Thiersee (13. Juli 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Korrekt, die 1600MHz sind so nur durch das Hochtakten möglich - dies liegt im Grundkonzept - das Hochtakten fällt aber sehr minimal aus, so das es keine Probleme verursachen sollte.



Hi ELPR1NC1PAL,

ich bin es wieder, der mit einem defekten Modul aus dem obengenannten RAM-Kit (aus dem Corsair Support-Forum) !

Also, wenn du mit OC die Erhöhung der VDimm-Spannung und die Änderung der Timings meinst, OK dafür gibt es in SPD kein Profil; aber die CPU brauche ich nicht zu übertakten.

Meine CPU, ein Phenom II X2 550BE, läuft im Augenblick mit dem Standard-Clock auf 3,1 GHz und das (heile) RAM-Modul mit 1600/8-8-8-24.

Außer es hängt AUCH vom Mainboard ab (bei mir Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H).

MfG, Thiersee


----------



## rebiirth (13. Juli 2010)

Danke für den schnellen Support.
Nja habe noch die Rams oced gibts dafür ne Anleitung ?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Juli 2010)

In wie fern Anleitung  wenn Fragen spezifisch sind einfach stellen 

@Thiersee: Kommt auf die CPU an - bin bei AMD gerade nicht im OC ganz aktuell da ich i7/i5 eher mache, aber wie dem auch sei - wenn es der Multi erlaubt ganz klar  dann geht es auch ohne den CPU hochzutakten - im Prinzipa auch so - man dreht dann ggf. den Multi zum Bus runter und hat so nur das Board etwas angetaktet - ist vielerlei möglich von den Einstellungen her


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juli 2010)

joar, ich würde gern meine rams auch auf cl8 und auf 1600 betreiben aber ich weiss nicht so ganz wie ich es anstellen soll..


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Juli 2010)

Im Bios in den Memory bereich zum Timing gehen, auf Manual schalten und dann die Werte von oben nach unten 8-8-8-24 einstellen den Command Rate auf 2 Einstellen 

1600 im Bios Clockingbereich beim Teiler einstellen bzw. beim Bus - dort am besten mal googeln da es bei jedem Bios andere Menüs sind, einfach Googeln nach Boardname + Bios + Memoryclock oder overcklock und dann ggf. auf Bildersuche, da findest Du bestimmt das passende Bild. Alternativ Bilder hier posten von den Biosmenüs und ich trage dir ein wo was umgestellt wird


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juli 2010)

okay, werde mal morgen suchen und falls nicht stelle ich hier Bilder rein 
Bist du auch zufällig am wee hier unterwegs ?


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
habe se dir per pn geschickt!


Sry wegen dopplepost @admins!

grüße


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Juli 2010)

klar, je nach Zeit bin ich auch am WE unterwegs in den Foren 

Ich hab die PN bekommen, ich werde es durchgehen und entsprechend die bearbeiteten Dateien dir zuschicken. Ich mache dir eine howtodo Anleitung dann für CL8 und 1600 MHz


----------



## rebiirth (17. Juli 2010)

Vielen dank!
Bin super überrascht von eurem Support da bewegt mich immer mehr sachen von  euch zu kaufen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. Juli 2010)

*Möglichkeit 1:*

*Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM*

Du hast bei den Riegeln eine BEMP Registrierung, hier kann die AMD Software (Overdrive) die Speicher selbst korrekt antakten (so dass die Software alles für dich erledigt). Dies ist ein aktuelleres Feature, da aber das Mainboard auch recht frisch ist, könnte es dies evtl. unterstützen... Die CPU jedenfalls ist ja eine Black Edition 

sollte dies nicht gehen back to topic...

*Möglichkeit 2:*

siehe link, habe mir das Brett mal organisiert und alles eingestellt und abgelichtet  - läuft soweit sauber, ist zwar ein Hexcore drauf, aber im Prinzip beim Ram ja das selbe 

Hier der Link:

*Corsair CMD4GX3M2B1600C8 Settings on MSI 790FX GD70 - Tech Talk... - MassGate.eu*

Ich denke das sollte alle Fragen beantworten, falls dennoch Fragen sind, einfach hier die Frage stellen.


----------



## rebiirth (18. Juli 2010)

vielen vielen dank werde es die Tage testen!!!


----------



## Recovery (9. August 2010)

hallo,
kleine Frage wie haben/hast sie/du geschaft die Voltage Zahl zu verändern ? Bei mir klappt es irgendwie nicht oder ich bin zu dum.


----------



## Thiersee (9. August 2010)

Ol1ver schrieb:


> hallo,
> kleine Frage wie haben/hast sie/du geschaft die Voltage Zahl zu verändern ? Bei mir klappt es irgendwie nicht oder ich bin zu dum.



Hallo,

ich kenne das BIOS deines Boards nicht, aber die Bilder von ELPR1NC1PAl sind eindeutig.

MfG, Thiersee


----------

